# BERLIN | Grandaire | 65m | 20 fl | T/O



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

*Grandaire* | Mitte | 65m | 20 fl | U/C


Architects Website

Official Website


*Project Facts*

- Developer: Strategis AG
- Builder: Dekor Vastgoed B.V
- Architects: Giorgio Gullotta Architekten
- Usage: 269 Apartments
- Floor Space: 19.670m²
- Height: 65m
- Floors: 20
- Investment: 60 Mio €


*Renderings*













































(c)Strategis AG​


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Update 01.06.18



























my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.06.18













































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

03.07.18





my video


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

So bland and uninspiring, you guys should get yourself a real architect, the likes of Santiago Calatrava.
You live in a city that lives for its destroyed heritage, and gives zero to no chance for inspiring new architecture. By the time people realize that, whole new movements will be gone, evolving into others like they always do. 
Because wanting to rebuilt what was destroyed is one thing, but not giving space for anything new of quality and eccentricity to be built is completely another.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

It is not always about the architects. The architects do their best (most of the time) to get the assignments but extravagant and unique drafts are kind of not wanted. A big problem is the politics, the senate and its chairwoman. There seems to be a rule that prescribes that new buildings need to respect its surroundings at all costs of aesthetics. "Do not attract attention!"


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

The only one that loses in this case is unfortunately the city itself. I've never seen a place with such underwhelming contemporary architecture previously. Some of the starchitects have left immense legacy in every major city of the world. Weirdly enough the architecture fits them no matter how distinctive is the mark of the architect, because architects no matter how world renown their sense for design is, they always make adaptations to the city where the buildings will get constructed. Most typical are the examples by Zaha Hadid and Santiago Calatrava in New York, they fit in the city and they respect the existing environment.

After all we speak about people who passionately dedicated their whole life into this profession, to be honest they almost never go wrong, that's why the term starchitects was coined I believe, the fame came with the work.


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

A lot of star architects are vastly overrated imho. And many build buildings that may look spectacular on a singular large building (e.g. skyscrapers, airports, train stations, museums) but don't work or would be very boring in regular situations like resdidential streets.

That said, there are *a lot* of cities with blander architecture than Berlin. Sure, it has way too many boring Boxes and pseudo "hip" buildings going up, but Berlin may also be the major european city with the highest share of very beautiful new classical buildings.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.07.18






















































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

04.08.18

pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin













































pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.08.18



dubaibobby said:


> Auch hier nach 4 Wochen mal wieder ein Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

*BLANDAIRE*

What is grand about this? I fail to see it. This along with just about every other contemporary design in the whole of Berlin is yet another boring, unexciting, box. 

Is it possible to build a bold and exciting contemporary building in Berlin? Seems like it is not. Bland, boring boxes everywhere. Frustrating.

Should be called Blandaire.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

^^
It might be boring and unexciting in your eyes.
I see a sleek and elegant building with a quite valent stone cladding which is an enrichment for this area ... visually and urban.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

09.09.18


















pictures by Manx


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't like it. Since the Fall of Berlin wall, German government and Berlin administration is trying to remove all the remains of the GDR including architecture. This building doesn't fit in.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

-III- said:


> I don't like it. Since the Fall of Berlin wall, German government and Berlin administration is trying to remove all the remains of the GDR including architecture. This building doesn't fit in.



"Trying to remove all the remains"? Have you ever been to the Alexanderplatz?

That's not true for the Alexanderplatz. Quiet a lot of buildings there are listed buildings just because of their history and the history of the Alexanderplatz. And all these buildings are architectural examples of the GDR.


The Pressehaus Alexanderplatz is even going to be reconstructed to its historic externality ... which to be honest is a good thing, because it looked better back then.


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

> Have you ever been to the Alexanderplatz?


Yes, I've been there.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Then you should know that the GDR architecture is present and beeing preserved right there.


----------



## -III- (Jun 2, 2018)

Fernseheturm and buildings around it... Hotel Stadt Berlin has changed and it looks different now.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Haus des Reisens -> original state, listed
Haus des Lehrers/BCC -> original state, listed
Haus der Elektroindustrie -> rehabilitated in 2001 without losing its GDR look
Haus der Statistik -> abandoned since 2008, instead of demolition and redevelopment of the plot,
Rehabilitation and preserving of the GDR look about to start next year


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Pictures by Facebook-Channel Baufortschritt Berlin.













































(c)Pictures by Baufortschritt Berlin on Facebook.


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.09.18



dubaibobby said:


> Update von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.09.18



dubaibobby said:


> Update von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

27.09.18



dubaibobby said:


> Hier gehts nun deutlich zügiger in die Höhe als noch vor einigen Wochen.
> 
> Bilder von gestern
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A picture from train station S Jannowitzbrücke.









picture by guruz


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

19.10.18



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> Hier entsteht aktuell alle drei Wochen eine neue Etage
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

28.10.18



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

18.11.18



dubaibobby said:


> Das Grandaire Türmchen wird jetzt also freundlich Beige anstatt (wie ursprünglich geplant) Anthrazit/Grau. Was man bis jetzt von der Fassade sieht gefällt mir recht gut und passt auch gut zu der Farbe des Alexa.
> 
> Auch die Webseite wurde aktualisiert:http://grandaire.berlin/de/architektur/
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

A fresher rendering.









LINK


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10.12.18



dubaibobby said:


> von gestern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

14.12.18



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

(c)Pictures by Girorgio Gullotta Architekten, on Instagram













































(c)Pictures by Girorgio Gullotta Architekten, on Instagram


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

02.01.19



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von mir


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.01.19


















my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

19.01.19



dubaibobby said:


> Bilder von gestern


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

30.01.19



dubaibobby said:


> Zwei bis drei Etagen dürften es nun (nur) noch sein.
> 
> von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

16.02.19



dubaibobby said:


> Wie viele Etagen werden es hier nun eigtl., 18 oder 20? (ich hab beides gelesen...). Jedenfalls ist die 18. gerade u/c.
> 
> Part 1
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

10.04.19






















































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

21.04.19



dubaibobby said:


> Impressionen von heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

24.04.19


















pictures by berlinbauboom, on Instagram


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

09.05.19



dubaibobby said:


> Der Turm ist mittlerweile komplett verglast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

25.05.



dubaibobby said:


> Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

06.06.19













































my pictures


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

04.07.19



dubaibobby said:


> ^
> Gerade Berlin schreit doch nach mehr "eitlen Diven" und vertikalen Highlights.
> 
> Als kleinen Lückenfüller finde ich das Türmchen zwar etwas zu unambitioniert und langweilig aber ok und sicher besser als nichts, 20 - 30m mehr hätten hier mE auch besser gepasst. Seis drum, in Berlin muss man einfach mal klein anfangen.
> ...


----------



## Heinrich Harrer (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

21.09.19



Heinrich Harrer said:


>


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Great perspective on the building imo.









picture by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

22.10.19



dubaibobby said:


> Update heute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

03.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> So schlecht sind der Turm und die Fassade nicht, überragend ist er aber sicher auch nicht. Wie schon gesagt, 15 - 20m mehr wären schön gewesen, als kleiner Lückenfüller finde ich ihn aber ok und sicher besser als nichts.
> 
> Impressionen von dieser Woche
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

29.11.19



dubaibobby said:


> Langsam aber sicher entsteht hier richtig pulsierende Metropole, endlich! Es werde Licht :tongue2:
> 
> Von heute
> 
> ...


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## maxxe (Nov 2, 2013)

Should be on the finishing line. 


































(c)pictures by BeenTrillBerlin


----------



## MMJ1405 (May 18, 2008)

Really brings up the area.


----------

